# Mahindra 5010 electrical problem



## jp1965 (Dec 7, 2015)

Good afternoon,

I'm new to the forum. I have a 2011 Mahindra 5010. About 2 weeks ago, noticed that the instrument panel was not working. Nothing electrical works, other than the hazard lights. The tractor still turns on and functions properly, other than no a/c or radio nor any of the gauges. I have checked all the fuses, battery connections, and everything looks fine. Looking for some assistance.


----------



## Masempine (Jan 20, 2019)

Is your 5010 a gear drive or HST. I have service manuals for both, thanks to Bills Tractor sending me the HST manual in error. I didn't return it because I was worried with a clutch issue and thought that part might be the same. Wrong!

Anyway, I can send you pictures from either manual if you want. On the gear drive (non-cab like mine) there is a fuse panel underneath the steering column with a finger-tightening screw holding the cover on. The panel fuse is the No. 1 fuse, but the cover lays out the fuse arrangement if you turn it over. There is a fuse puller in the fuse box similar to the one with car fuses. I would check that first.


----------



## Roy Marcum (Jul 6, 2019)

I have a 5010 hst cab and was using the other night when the lights, A/C and radio all went off at once Didn't hear a pop but wouldn't heard a shotgun either?? the only lights that will work were the flashers and a good thing, I have checked the fuse box under the steering wheel and wondering if there is another place to be checked ? thanks in advance


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Check and clean your battery connections, especially the ground at the engine. They may look good but remove, clean and tighten.


----------



## Roy Marcum (Jul 6, 2019)

thank you I will give that a try


----------



## douglasa (Aug 1, 2019)

Masempine said:


> Is your 5010 a gear drive or HST. I have service manuals for both, thanks to Bills Tractor sending me the HST manual in error. I didn't return it because I was worried with a clutch issue and thought that part might be the same. Wrong!
> 
> Anyway, I can send you pictures from either manual if you want. On the gear drive (non-cab like mine) there is a fuse panel underneath the steering column with a finger-tightening screw holding the cover on. The panel fuse is the No. 1 fuse, but the cover lays out the fuse arrangement if you turn it over. There is a fuse puller in the fuse box similar to the one with car fuses. I would check that first.


----------

